# [S] Downloadmöglichkeit - kann mir jemand AA- und BF2-Downloads per DVD zusenden?



## hibbicon (21. März 2009)

*[S] Downloadmöglichkeit - kann mir jemand AA- und BF2-Downloads per DVD zusenden?*

Hallo an alle,
ich suche jemanden, der mir ein paar Mods/Patches runterlädt und mir anschließend auf DVD gebrannt zuschickt. 
Leider gibt es in meiner Gegend nur DSL 1000, das zudem noch sehr instabil läuft. 

Ich werde natürlich für Porto+Verpackung+DVDs und eventuell einer kleinen Aufwandsentschädigung aufkommen.

Die Liste:

*Armed Assault:*
Patch 1.15 Beta
Patch 1.14 (International)
Patch 1.08 (International)
Patch 1.05 (International)
Patch 1.02 (Deutsch)
Patch 1.01 (Deutsch)

ACE Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
FFAA Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
XMA Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
31st WW2 Mod
Soundmod CSM + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
BWMod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
FDF Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.


*Battlefield 2*

Battlefield 2 - Patch 1.41 (full)

Project Reality v0.85 (Core)
Project Reality v0.85 (Level)
Operation Peacekeeper+Patches
Point of Existence 2 + Patches
Forgotten Hope + Patches
BF2 AIX2.0 + Patches

Am liebsten wär mir das Zahlen per Paypal, aber Vorkasse geht auch. Wer Referenzen sehen will, kann in den Bewertungsthread unter hibbicon nachschauen: 14 mal Daumen hoch !


----------



## doceddy (21. März 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit*

Wenn du für alle Donwloads die Links aussuchen würdest, wäre das machbar


----------



## hibbicon (21. März 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit*

Die Liste:

*Armed Assault:*
Patch 1.15 Beta
Patch 1.14 (International)
Patch 1.08 (International)
Patch 1.05 (International)
Patch 1.02 (Deutsch)
Patch 1.01 (Deutsch)
http://armed-assault.de/downloads/patches/

ACE Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
FFAA Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
XMA Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
31st WW2 Mod
Soundmod CSM + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
BWMod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
FDF Mod + alle Patches zur aktuellen Version.
http://armed-assault.de/downloads/modding/


*Battlefield 2*

Battlefield 2 - Patch 1.41 (full)
http://download.chip.eu/de/Battlefield-2-Patch-1.41_130090.html?tab=1

Project Reality v0.85 (Core)
Project Reality v0.85 (Level)
http://www.realitymod.com/downloads.html

Operation Peacekeeper+Patches
http://www.opkmod.de/downloads/releases/

Point of Existence 2 + Patches
http://www.pointofexistence.com/
Forgotten Hope 2 + Patches
http://forgottenhope.bf1942files.com/main.php?module=downloads

BF2 AIX2.0 + Patches
http://www.gockeltown.de/index.php/Downloads/Battlefield/Mods/


----------



## hibbicon (25. März 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit*



			
				hibbicon am 21.03.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Liste:
> 
> *Armed Assault:*
> Patch 1.15 Beta
> ...



Hallo ?


----------



## Onlinestate (25. März 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit*



			
				hibbicon am 25.03.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ?


Würds dir was ausmachen, wenn ich die DVDs in nem DIN A5 Umschlag ohne Polsterung und ohne Hüllen verschicke?


----------



## hibbicon (26. März 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit*



			
				Onlinestate am 25.03.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 25.03.2009 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein. eigentlich nicht, kommt ja auch billiger für mich.


----------



## Onlinestate (26. März 2009)

*AW: [S] Downloadmöglichkeit*



			
				hibbicon am 26.03.2009 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> nein. eigentlich nicht, kommt ja auch billiger für mich.


Dann versuche ich heute fertig zu werden.
Aber von Armed Assault konnt ich Patch 1.02 (Deutsch) und Patch 1.01 (Deutsch) nicht runterladen.
Ich schick dir heut abend ne Liste mit allen Dateien, die ich geladen hab.


----------

